

Ask HN:  Other Applications Using Cappuccino? - jasonlbaptiste

280 Slides is a hell of a demo, but trying to check out other apps using this tech.  Figured here is the best place to ask.
======
mrduncan
In a somewhat related note, if you haven't seen Francisco Tolmasky's speech at
JSCONF 2009 on Cappuccino and Objective J I definitely recommend checking it
out.

Video: <http://jsconf2009.com/francisco_video.html> HN Post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630290>

------
jasonlbaptiste
One I've already seen, but wanted to add to the list so others don't repeat
is: Almost.At

------
aac74
<http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2009/02/28/announcing-atlas/>

------
jerryji
Wiki style --
[http://collectivesys.com/item/detail/Cappuccino%20RIA%20deve...](http://collectivesys.com/item/detail/Cappuccino%20RIA%20development%20framework~angjWPjLEW3U#detail)

------
azrealus
please check <http://almost.at>

